# FS: Euro headlights for quantum



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

I found these set of euro headlights which i kept for a project car,but i wasted the car and have no use for these setup.
it is a late passat 32b euro headlight setup with the seperate foglights.
lights have no damage and are height adjustable.
the motors are tested and working fine.
i will also include a new euro center grill and the small trim pieces that go under the headlights.also the little brackets to attach the trim.
i have a good used hood trim piece also and the rheostat switch aswell,it is a mk2 switch but can be made to fit the quantum dash.
all wiring pigtails included,city light sockets included.
The crack in the one upper bracket will not affect the mounting of the light.
adjusters are all intact.

I ask 245 us$ shipped for this complete setup.


----------

